# Nationals Make Up / Theatrical Figure Skating



## Sushi~Flower (Aug 9, 2010)

Just got home from the 2010 National Showcase for figure skating! When I was not competing I did alot of make up as well....here are some of my "Creations":


----------



## bluedevilkitty (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow, that's really cool!


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 15, 2010)

Wow, those are magnificent! I honestly don't know if I have a favorite, but I'm leaning towards the last one. What song did you skate to?


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 15, 2010)

wow! these are super creative! you look amazing! hope the skating went well!


----------



## Sushi~Flower (Aug 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_Wow, those are magnificent! I honestly don't know if I have a favorite, but I'm leaning towards the last one. What song did you skate to?_

 
Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The last pic was my "nomad" program, it was a very eclectic australian piece of music fusing aboriginal sounds with modern beats


----------

